# Is there  any software which remove only song and not music of that song.



## mastterofminds (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 27, 2007)

Try this video (Using Audacity, a free and open source audio editor software):
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=PqXiKYG3J7M

Or try this simple guide for MP3s with split tracks:
*audacity.sourceforge.net/help/faq?s=editing&i=remove-vocals


----------



## reachrishikh (Sep 30, 2007)

No, there is not.
The music that you get (which includes the background music and the vocals) is compressed into a single audio layer. You can't do anything to separate the two, no matter what software you use, no matter what you do, unless you have the original source files, in separate layers.

And I doubt the music/record company would want to allow you access to that.


----------



## VideoEditingIndia (Sep 30, 2007)

You can't, unless its a 5.1 Audio.

There are lot of sw they claim to do so. But can't. I tried a lot and found 'YoGen Vocal Remover' is dong this work only if the Vocals are not steroized.


----------

